# 3020 or 4440 loader tractor your choice



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I was at a sale today and watched 2 tractors sell about 15 minutes apart. The first was a 3020D with a JD loader on it. They sold the tractor first for $9000 and the loader for $2500 different buyers then they tried to sell them together no bid $11500 so they sold for $11500. A few minutes later a 4440 with cab loader and duels sells for $14500 both tractors were clean and I don't know the hours on the 4440. Which would you rather have?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd prefer the 4440 because it's newer,has wet traction clutch if it's not PS trans,better hyd's & stronger frt axle


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd guess alot would depend upon what you're gonna load and where... For $9K, the 3020D might have been a Powershift tranny. Nice, nimble loader for smaller farms. Gettin' hard to find some critical parts for, though.

That 4440 with duals would need 40 acres to turn around...

But, it is newer and sure would cover alot more acres as a dual-purpose tractor.

'Course, if it's a high hour PS tranny,you might need that $9K to rebuild the transmission.

Really have to look 'em both over and weigh your purposes.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Duals on 4440 could be removed in minutes with the aid of an air impact wrench. 3020 has a orphan 4 cyl engine that replacement engine blocks are almost as scarce as hen's teeth


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Duals on 4440 could be removed in minutes with the aid of an air impact wrench. 3020 has a orphan 4 cyl engine that replacement engine blocks are almost as scarce as hen's teeth


Yep... but it's still a lumber wagon if you're workin' in a small lot or in amongst sheds - buildings.

Have read that the 239 Cu.in. From the 50 series drop in. Don't know if/how difficult that might be. Have seen some guys considering the 276 Cu.in. As a replacement, too.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

2ndwindfarm

I once had a fel on my 4255 which very close to same physical size as a 4440 and I thought it handled tight turns very well far from what I'd classify as "lumber wagon". A JD 300 series engine such as 239 cid or 276 cid is far from an easy drop in for a 3020. One needs a special flywheel housing plus several other modifications. The utilty tractor engines(239/276 cid) will not have bolt holes for 3020 side frames to attach to them


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

There was a repower kit we did prolly 15 years ago for 3020. Was pricy but was engine from 6xxx series. Was a hyd pump mount and worked slick. Cant remember if it was superior diesel or not.

Depending on need if in a older barn i would prefer the 3020, or skid loader.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My 2 cents worth . . . I'm not a Deere guy . . . but the 3020 is a nice handling tractor, for sure compared to some of IH's counterparts. Maybe not a good choice for a loader, and I wouldn't want a power shift 3020. The 4440 is a steady performer as well. The only way I'd want one was Quad Range, assuming that the power shift was available in them.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Rethinking the 3020 I am more towards the powershift. Seems the synchros hydraulics didn't work long after the clutch is pushed in. Maybe the ones I have been around weren't set up right either.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Farmieer95

You're correct with your statement that a 3020 with syncro-range trans that the trans pump stops furnishing hyd oil to frt pump when traction clutch is depressed which utilization of a hyd ported filter covers helps this problem . On a 4440 trans pump furnishes hyd oil to frt pump all the time engine is running no matter if traction clutch is engaged or not.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

It really comes back to what your purposes are and the dimensions of your operation. My cousin's FWD 4255 with 740MSL , 5-tine grapple bucket and Powershift is his loader tractor. He loves it! Lookin' for a clean 7000 series so he and his son can work in tandem puttin their hay up.

They're cow-calf operators and put up 500 acres of hay every year.

His bale yard is nearly as big as my entire home place.

I've sat in the cab of the 4255 and worked the loader and driven it around his place (he says-git in there-you'll love it). It's probably close to 16,000lbs on the hoof! Compared to my FWD, JD5075M, it's like manuvering a heavy cruiser versus a destroyer.

Kinda like your Kubota versus your JD, Tx Jim....


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

4440 best tractor ever made in the history of tractors


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Kurt, I wish I could like your post twice. 4440 hands down. Still really like the 4440. All ya need to do is dump fuel in and go to the field. Not loaded down with sensors.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

kurt1981 said:


> 4440 best tractor ever made in the history of tractors


The 4440 wasn't nicknamed "The Iron Horse" for no good reason it earned it!


----------

